# DEX vs II for Deeded Owner



## pokerguy28 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi, I searched for this topic but was unable to find anything substantial, so I thought I would just go ahead and ask.  I am a deeded owner at the Polo Towers and have been for quite some time now.  I have been using II for years to exchange my weeks but only recently found out about DEX.  Does anyone have any thoughts on which is better?  I know DEX has less properties but offers 5 year exchanges, but otherwise that's about it.  Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## jules54 (Aug 10, 2020)

You mean Dial An Exchange company correct? I haven’t ever banked anything with them, but I have bought several last minute bonus weeks. I find them easy to work with and their website is breeze. Your right about them not having the amount of properties that II has, but what matters is do they have the properties your interested in?
You might look into SFX also neither of these exchange companies have a yearly membership fee.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 10, 2020)

or do you mean Diamonds internal exchange program.  It depends what tier level you own and where you want to exchange to.  They have non diamond weeks in there (that someone mentioned they thought they got through RCI) but even average non Diamond weeks are tier 5 and 6 which would require additional "upgrade" fees on top of the exchange fee.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 10, 2020)

pokerguy28 said:


> Hi, I searched for this topic but was unable to find anything substantial, so I thought I would just go ahead and ask.  I am a deeded owner at the Polo Towers and have been for quite some time now.  I have been using II for years to exchange my weeks but only recently found out about DEX.  Does anyone have any thoughts on which is better?  I know DEX has less properties but offers 5 year exchanges, but otherwise that's about it.  Thanks in advance for your thoughts!



If possible, move this thread to the Diamond Resort forum, since DEx is a Diamond program. You may get more responses, especially from owners who have some experience with it. I just learned about it, so can't provide any insights at this point. Good luck.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 10, 2020)

Dial An Exchange  is DAE

https://www.dialanexchange.com/destinations.aspx and https://www.daelive.com/destinations

the Diamond exchange program is called Destination Xchange  And the Polo Towers is a diamond resort. 

I don't know what DEX is.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2020)

Perhaps for someone's first post, they shouldn't use acronyms. Most new people complain about acronyms, now even the long time Tuggers can't figure out what DEX is.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 10, 2020)

cindys said:
			
		

> Hi Mike,
> 
> I am attaching the guide for DRI's exchange program, Destination Exchange (aka DEx). This is indeed open to deeded owners. We have used it to book into Point at Poipu (2x), Cabo Azul (4x), and Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort (1x). DEx was originally only for deeded week owners, but since January 2020, when DRI pulled out of II, it is now open to points owners as well. You DO NOT need to convert your week to points to participate in their program. And, unless you want to pay much higher MFs I recommend you keep it as a deeded week.
> 
> ...


It looks like DEX is the Diamond exchange program  So I'll move this to the Diamond board


----------



## cindyc (Aug 11, 2020)

I am an owner of two deeded weeks at DRI-Sedona Summit and have been used DEx about 7 times now in the past 1.5 years.  Here is my two cents:

DEx Pros:
Availability to book up to 13 mo. in advance on DRI resorts
Lower Exchange fee than II
Deposits last for 5 years, longer than II
Cost of joining DEx lower than II
Cost of Guest Certificate lower than II
Deposits generate highest Tier Value available

DEx Cons:
Uneven quality of resorts available
Higher cost to upgrade to a higher Tier, $175
No ongoing search option
Some room types (Ocean front or Presidential Suite) or holiday weeks at some resorts have a hefty premium charge $1500

Polo Towers has one of the highest Tier Values in the DRI constellation.  If you have a lock off you could spit your unit and deposit all or part of it onto DEx.  I use it primarily to book multiple rooms at the same resort for family vacations during peak time school holidays we have booked:

3 rooms at Cabo Azul, Spring Break
2 rooms at Point at Poipu, Presidents Week
2 rooms at Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort, summer

I like to plan 12 months in advance for school break holidays, so it works well for our family.

I am attaching th DEx guidebook and it will spell out the usage rules.  The book only has DRI resorts listed but there are many non-DRI weeks available although usually at higher tier values (5 and 6).

Good luck!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 11, 2020)

Where do you find the Tier Values rating for your resort ?
My son own a four bedrooms unit at Greenspring Vacation Resort, sleep 12. Christmas Week. This is a lockout unit. Each unit is a two bedroom unit, with a full kitchen, living room ( television & dvd player) and dining room; plus, each bedroom has a television & dvd player and it's on bathroom.


----------



## cindyc (Aug 11, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Where do you find the Tier Values rating for your resort ?
> My son own a four bedrooms unit at Greenspring Vacation Resort, sleep 12. Christmas Week. This is a lockout unit. Each unit is a two bedroom unit, with a full kitchen, living room ( television & dvd player) and dining room; plus, each bedroom has a television & dvd player and it's on bathroom.



You can find the 2020 DEx guide in the DRI Sticky, or I just added it to my reply just above your post.

Looking at the DEx guide (p. 147) looks like that would net a Tier 6 -- the highest available for the full 4 BR deposit.  Or, if he splits the unit, 2 weeks at Tier 4. 

C


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 11, 2020)

cindyc said:


> You can find the 2020 DEx guide in the DRI Sticky, or I just added it to my reply just above your post.
> 
> Looking at the DEx guide (p. 147) looks like that would net a Tier 6 -- the highest available for the full 4 BR deposit.  Or, if he splits the unit, 2 weeks at Tier 4.
> 
> C


Thanks you very much.


----------



## pokerguy28 (Aug 13, 2020)

cindyc said:


> I am an owner of two deeded weeks at DRI-Sedona Summit and have been used DEx about 7 times now in the past 1.5 years.  Here is my two cents:
> 
> DEx Pros:
> Availability to book up to 13 mo. in advance on DRI resorts
> ...



This is great Cindy thanks!  What kind of notice do you need to give to DEx for exchanges?  I find that with II that I get pretty much get what I want if I book 60+ days in advance.


----------



## cindyc (Aug 13, 2020)

You can see all the inventory and it is searchable.  You can book up to 13 months in advance and I recommend doing so for school break, peak holidays or if you want a specific time frame.  

The non-DRI weeks listed are scatterings of resorts one week here and there and seem to change often.  I don't know how they get that inventory.  I am *guessing* that it might be non-DRI weeks deposited by DRI points owners into what used to called The Club.  Maybe a points owner in The Club can weigh in and add what they know.


----------

